# Cámara de enesima nominación ( nominación, Argentina )



## trad-jg

Hola, buenas noches:
Estoy traduciendo una Sentencia de adopción y no encuentro la traducción al francés para lo escrito en negrita en  la siguiente frase: " dictar sentencia en *estos autos caratulados [...] Cámara de familia de Segunda Nominación". *
Mi intento: rendre le jugement dans ces cas intitulés [...] Cour aux affaires familiales de deuxième insatance. No tengo ninguna certeza de que lo que está en negrita esté bien traducido al francés. 
Merci d'avance!! 
trad-jg


----------



## Garoubet

Puede decir _rendre le jugement dans ces cas intitulés _pero_ Rendre les jugements intitulés XX_ o _rendre les jugements dans les cas XXX_ es sufficiente.
_Cour aux affaires familiales de deuxième instance_ existe en francés, pero no sé si son cosas equivalentes.


----------



## trad-jg

Merci bien, Garoubet. Las frases como me indica me parecen mejor. No termina de convencerme traducir "autos" como "cas", tal vez sea mejor "dossier", y tampoco sé si son equivalentes "nominación" e “instancia". En fin veré si alguien más me responde!


----------



## Nanon

trad-jg said:


> tampoco sé si son equivalentes "nominación" e “instancia".


Creo que no. No soy perita en derecho procesal argentino pero me atrevo a arriesgar una respuesta. Encontré referencias de tribunales de tercera, cuarta... décima nominación y más, que corresponden a la numeración de los juzgados, por ejemplo:


> La Dra. XXX, Jueza de Primera Instancia en Civil y Comercial de Décima Nominación - fuente: Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Salta
> Un importante fallo del Juzgado de Primera Instancia de Distrito en lo Civil y Comercial de undécima nominación de la ciudad de Santa Fe - fuente: elDial.com - Doctrina


Por lo tanto, te propongo "_tribunal des affaires familiales, deuxième chambre_". En Francia puede parecer exótico, ya que los tribunales de familia no son colegiados (le _juge aux affaires familiales_ es unipersonal), pero lo importante es que se entienda y refleje la realidad del país de origen.

En cuanto a la segunda instancia, es otra cosa: se trata de un tribunal superior encargado de revisar la decisión del tribunal de primera instancia (a través de un recurso de apelación). 
"Los tribunales de apelación y casación tienen la última palabra"


----------



## trad-jg

Buenas tardes Nanon, gracias por tu aporte. Yo estaba casi segura de que no eran equivalentes pues había visto en Internet que existen juzgados de distintas nominaciones, como me indicas. 

Cuando dices que en Francia puede parecer exótico te refieres a toda la frase que me propones o al uso de la palabra "chambre"?. Veo que la palabra *Nomination *no tiene el mismo significado en francés que en español. 

Me confunde la idea de traducir Nominación por *Cham*_*bre*_, en la sentencia dice " se reunen en audiencia los Señores Vocales de la Excma. Cámara de Familia de Segunda Nominación" a continuacion figuran los nombres de los abogados. Me gusta la traducción que propones pero no me convence el uso de _*chambre *_como equivalente de Nominación. Alguna otra posibilidad surgirá, eso espero, muy clara tu explicación sobre la instancia. Gracias nuevamente.
Saludos
trad-jg


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Nanon said:


> . Encontré referencias de tribunales de tercera, cuarta... décima nominación y más, que corresponden a la numeración de los juzgados, por ejemplo:
> Por lo tanto, te propongo "_tribunal des affaires familiales, deuxième chambre_".



La propuesta de Nanon me parece muy acertada.



trad-jg said:


> Me confunde la idea de traducir Nominación por *Cham*_*bre*_, en la sentencia dice " se reunen en audiencia los Señores Vocales de la Excma. Cámara de Familia de Segunda Nominación" a continuacion figuran los nombres de los abogados. Me gusta la traducción que propones pero no me convence el uso de _*chambre *_como equivalente de Nominación. Alguna otra posibilidad surgirá, eso espero, muy clara tu explicación sobre la instancia.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con Nanon. Yo entiendo que en Argentina los juzgados (denominados cámaras) van repartidos en nominaciones, Aquí pongo un enlace que lo demuestra.

http://200.61.223.41/guia-judicial/

Y en Francia, los juzgados van repartidos en *chambres.

*


----------



## Nanon

Se me adelantó @Athos (gracias).
Lo de "exótico" lo decía porque de país a país los tribunales de lo familiar funcionan de manera diferente y  alguién de Francia me puede objetar que "tribunal aux affaires familiales" no existe. No tiene mucha importancia: sólo lo recalco para futuros lectores de este hilo y por causa de preguntas recurrentes del tipo "¿cuál es el equivalente exacto de la institución XXX en el país YYY?".


----------



## trad-jg

Buenos días Nanon y Athos.
Les agradezco su aporte, me queda claro Nanon porque usaste la palabra "exótico" , parece que la traducción que me indicaste es la correcta, gracias.
Athos, en Argentina existen juzgados, presididos por un juez y cámaras que tienen un presidente a la cabeza, no son lo mismo, por eso yo tenía mis dudas, pero si en Francia los juzgados se reparten en *chambres *es lógico traducirlo como Nanon me propuso. 
trad-jg


----------



## Nanon

@trad-jg , les tribunaux (juzgados) et les cours (cámaras) s'organisent en _chambres_. Tengo entendido que en Argentina las cámaras se reparten en _salas_.
Une cour est une juridiction du second degré (exception : la cour d'assises). 
Le juge aux affaires familiales siège au tribunal de grande instance.
Justice / Portail / Organisation de la Justice


----------



## trad-jg

Merci Nanon, sí en Argentina las cámaras se reparten en salas. Entiendo que primero resuelve el juzgado y luego pasa a la Cámara que es la que decide. Luego queda el tribunal superios de justicia, que sería "le tribunal de grande instance" en Francia, supongo.


----------



## Nanon

No exactamente... 

El _tribunal de grande instance_ es uno de los tribunales de primer grado (de primera instancia). Luego, para simplificar, si interpones un recurso de apelación porque no estás de acuerdo con la decisión del tribunal de primera instancia, subes un escalón en la jerarquía y te vas a la _cour d'appel_ (segundo grado). Y si todavía no estás de acuerdo, en el topo de la pirámide tienes la _Cour de cassation_ que equivaldría a la Corte Suprema de Justicia de la Nación.

El _tribunal de grande instance _se llama así porque conoce de casos más graves o que involucran cuantías más importantes que el _tribunal d'instance_, pero ambos pertenecen al primer grado. No es superior al tribunal d'instance sino que su competencia es compartida. Dicho de otra manera, se reparten el trabajo entre los dos, pero ambos están en la base de la pirámide. ¿Me expliqué? Espero que sí .


----------



## trad-jg

Más claro imposible Nanon!!!! Genial el link que me pasaste sobre la organización de la justicia en Francia.
À bientôt


----------



## Nanon

De nada


----------



## trad-jg

Gracias, olvidé agradecer tu  amabilidad y paciencia para solucionar mis dudas!!!!


----------



## trad-jg

Otra vez yo, sigo sin saber cómo traducir "autos", figura muchas veces en la sentencia pero en algunos párrafos no queda bien la palabra* cas* ni _*arrêt*_ ni *ordonnance*, puedo cambiar la palabra o debo usar siempre la misma que traduje al principio? 
Merci d'avance!
trad-jg


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *trad-jg*

No sé cómo se traduce al francés, pero puedo explicarte lo que significa:

Si es *Cámara, es segunda instancia, *porque atiende las apelaciones de los jueces de primera instancia.

Luego, lo que mencionás, es la *Cámara de segunda instancia que atiende las apelaciones en asuntos de familia.*


"Autos caratulados" es el "nombre" del expediente. (Lo que figura escrito en la cartulina que contiene todas las hojas -o fojas- del expediente).




> autos:
> Conjunto de actuaciones o de documentos que se producen en un juicio o en una causa.
> 
> carátula:
> Hoja de papel o etiqueta que se pone encima de un legajo o un conjunto de otras hojas escritas, expresando su contenido y otros datos relevantes.





(Por curiosidad, me gustaría saber de qué año es la sentencia -porque la terminología parece haber cambiado-).

Saludos._


----------



## trad-jg

Hola Calambur,

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones, me vienen muy bien.

Ya estoy al tanto de que Cámara es segunda instancia, lo que no implica que sea lo mismo que segunda nominación. Creo haber solucionado el tema de las nominaciones.

En un principio traduje autos por _*dossier, *_que engloba expediente o conjunto de documentos de una causa, pero a lo largo de la sentencia aparece muchas veces autos y no siempre puedo poner _*dossier, *_por ejemplo, en una parte dice "en los mencionados autos comparecen los señores...", no me parece que pueda decir que en el _*dossier*_ comparecen los señores... tendría que utilizar otra palabra y no sé como resolverlo, no sé si puedo utilizar otras acepciones para la palabra "autos". Si tienes alguna idea sobre esto te agradeceré que me la comentes.

La sentencia data del año mil novecientos noventa y cuatro, bastante "añeja". 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

trad-jg said:


> "en los mencionados autos comparecen los señores..."


Los "autos" son las "actuaciones" o documentos que constan en un expediente (en lenguaje llano: lo que está escrito en el expediente -puede ser lo que decide un juez-).
No sé cómo se traduce, lo siento.

Pero, desde luego, no tenés que pensar que en un pedazo de papel escrito comparecen "literalmente" personas/señores.
Lo que se entiende es que "los señores" que comparecen, dicen... (algo que es de interés para el asunto que se está tratando).


Gracias por el dato del año.


----------



## trad-jg

Hola Calambur, 
Entiendo bien lo que son los autos, lo que no me convence es esa palabra, traducida, en algunos párrafos, pero tendré que usarla sin dar más vueltas.
El lenguaje de los abogados es muy particular!!!
Gracias nuevamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

De nada.



trad-jg said:


> El lenguaje de los abogados es muy particular!!!


Sin duda. Es lenguaje técnico. Y para traducirlo bien deberías conocer su uso en la legislación de cada país. 
Conocer sólo las equivalencias de palabras puede llevarte a error. Si querés que se entienda, tenés que conocer el sentido/alcance que le dan a las palabras. 

Saludos._


----------



## trad-jg

Por supuesto que tengo que entender el sentido o alcance de las palabras, esa es mi profesión. 
Por ese  motivo, cuando no comprendo algo pregunto en este hermoso foro.  
Pero yo soy traductora, no jurista, es imposible conocer todo ese lenguaje técnico, hasta ahora siempre traduje bien, buscando el sentido de las palabras e  investigando hasta encontrarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Espero no haberte molestado, no fue mi intención. Sólo hice una reflexión en voz alta. Los lenguajes técnicos son así, especiales. 

Saludos._


----------



## trad-jg

No me molestó, Calambur, sólo te aclaré que investigo y me preocupo por traducir bien, soy muy detallista!! Todo lo muy técnico es trabajoso.
Saludos


----------



## jprr

trad-jg said:


> Todo lo muy técnico es trabajoso.


Por eso las normas del foro piden que *quién pregunta aporte definiciones: (regla 3)*


> *Unos comentarios adicionales o las definiciones son imprescindibles cuando se trata de términos técnicos.* Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.


Si vos no sabés lo que significa lo que preguntás en tu idioma y en tu país ¿cómo vamos a saberlo / encontrarlo nosotros?
Por no cumplir esa norma, y otra ( un tema por hilo - regla 2), ese hilo se va por las ramas, y con 25 posts no será de ninguna utílidad en el futuro...
Todavía no tenemos la más sencilla idea de a qué diablo remite esa "nominación".
¡Danos el significado! por fa. Y cuanto antes mejor.
*Un hilo parecido en el foro inglés/español lleva 10 años sin repuesta, por la misma razón...* me parece que vamos bien encaminados para lo mismo si seguimos así, aunque tal vez demasiado atrasados para esperar quitarlo el premio.
JPRR moderador.

No me convence por nada lo de "instance" ya que se traduce por "instancia", y "2da instancia", que viene a decir "apelación", me parecería viable si no encuentraría "30a nominación" en algunos documentos - sería exagerado para "apelaciones" ¿no?
Tampoco me convence totalmente lo de "chambres" (salas) a no ser que todas las nominaciones sean contempladas como partes de un juzgado único¿? provincial o de districto¿? pero....


> A tres meses de la suspensión judicial de la Guía provincial [de Córdoba]para el Aborto no Punible, la Procuración de la Provincia instará a la *Cámara 3ª en lo Civil y Comercial *para que resuelva lo antes posible la apelación de la medida cautelar que impide la aplicación del instructivo, y *al juez de 30ª Nominación en lo Civil y Comercial*, [...], para que falle sobre la llamada “cuestión de fondo” del caso.


 (fuente)
Además me llama la atención (y me despierta ganas de entender de una vez el sentido de "nominación" !!) este documento:


> b) Reemplazo
> ARTÍCULO 78.- La Corte Suprema reglamentará el régimen de reemplazo. Los dos Jueces de Distrito Judicial N° 11, se suplen automáticamente por orden de número, para lo cual se denomina de la Primera Nominación, al que tiene asiento en la ciudad de San Jorge; y de la Segunda Nominación, al que tiene asiento en la ciudad de El Trébol. Los dos Jueces del Distrito Judicial N° 10 se suplen del mismo modo, para lo cual se denomina de la Primera Nominación el que tiene asiento en la ciudad de San Cristóbal y de la Segunda Nominación al que tiene asiento en la ciudad de Ceres. En ambos supuestos, en caso necesario por orden de número y turnándose en cada expediente por los Abogados de la lista de Conjueces designados por sorteo en acto público, notificado a las partes.
> _(Artículo 78 modificado por el Artículo 4 de la Ley N° 13.269)_


 (fuente)

uno de los diccionarios que suelo consultar para los argentinismos dice:


> *Significado de "nominación": *
> f. Nombramiento.
> *Significado de "nombramiento":*
> m. Acción y resultado de nombrar.
> 
> Escrito en que se designa a alguien para un cargo u oficio:
> _ayer le entregaron el nombramiento._
> m. Documento en que se designa a uno para un cargo.



¿Podría ser simplemente el rango en qué les toca conocer del caso? ¿?


----------



## trad-jg

Buen día jprr, perdón por la tardanza en responder.

En la justicia Argentina, ahora lo sé, denominan a las Cámaras con números, el número 2 tiene que ver con la cantidad de Cámaras que hay, es decir que "SEGUNDA NOMINACIÓN" sería Cámara número 2. Esta explicación me dio una abogada.

Saludos


----------



## jprr

trad-jg said:


> es decir que "SEGUNDA NOMINACIÓN" sería Cámara número 2. Esta explicación me dio una abogada.


Merci.
C'est beaucoup plus clair comme ça !


----------



## trad-jg

De rien jprr! 
Oui, sans aucun doute c'est plus clair...et pour moi aussi!!!!


----------

